# Via rail high speed...



## caravanman (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting report on Canadian Turbo train : The future was bright? (Includes promo video)

Ed


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's the CN Turbo at Toronto in 1975 and in VIA service near Coteau, Quebec in 1980.



























And here's Amtrak's Turbo in 1975.......you had a great view of the Corridor between BOS and NYP!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 29, 2012)

Ha! Domer on the NEC! Great Heritage train in the last picture as well.


----------

